# Chest Protector. Positive and negative.



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. 
I had found from looking on this site and a lot of people wear chest protectors when they are riding. I've never worn them before, I've never even seen one in person. I am curious to know what are the positive and negatives of wearing a chest protector. I've never had a chest injury when it came to riding my bike, mainly just my nuts getting squished by the handle bars. So from what I've read from other posters it's worth it. 

So please post your feedback, even if you have brands that you like, don't like etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## TTK8 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have worn a chest protector for a long time on DH biking and I can tell you that on crashes it has helped soften the blow of rocks and handle bars. I don't like that it makes me sweaty and feels slightly restrictive, but given the amount of saving it has done it to me is like riding without a helmet. I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i dont know anyone, nor have i ever seen anyone, wearing armor while riding cross-country. seen folks wearing knee/shin pads, and elbow pads, which may definitely be useful while riding xc- but most dont.

id ask myself how crazy i planned to ride, and where i was planning on getting that crazy, and then determine if several hundred dollars worth of plastic armor is right for that type of riding.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

I first got one after several broken ribs, several times in a row. I wore it religiously for years, hating every hot, restrictive moment but it saved me more than once.

Now, years later, I only wear it for lift assisted riding but really that probably isn't smart. I hate chest gear, but honestly it's the right thing to do for DH. For anything less it's not worth it IMO and even for hard AM riding the gear can be way too hot...but for a beginner it might save you big time!

Even the best gear is hot and will restrict some movement but if you are going big, or even just learning how to push your limits it's damn smart. Broken ribs really, really suck.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

Well right now I am doing a lot of flat land biking at the moment. The downhill courses don't start for a couple of more weeks yet. I don't see the point of wearing it when I am not doing downhill. I figured that it's money well spent when I am riding downhill. Spending the money now and hopefully having it save me later seems like a great plan. Better to spend it now then spending it later recovering, missing work from broken bones etc.


----------

